# Multi Divisi Arranger Script



## gmet (Oct 10, 2010)

I just thought I would give you a sneak peek at my latest multi script. The idea was to create a front end script for the wordbuilder to enable playing of the entire EWQLSC with one midi channel/keyboard. It is now developing into a full blown divisi/arranger for upto 5 instruments/sections at a time.

A have written presets for choir, strings, brass and woodwind. I am also now developing it to incorporate auto jazz voicings for brass and saxes. This will include the arranging styles of Basie (Hefti), Nestico, Strayhorn and Thad Jones.

Credit goes to Blake Robinson for allowing me to re-develop (i.e. mash-up!) his MultiGato script.

It may be a while before I finish so I thought I would give you a preview of the choir divisi multi-script. Note that this must be loaded into slot one and all channels are numbered from 0-15. Drop the script in the K4 'multiscript' folder and the picture folder (Divisi) into K4 'pictures' folder.

This is now hosted on http://scoringfilm.wordpress.com/ (my blog).


----------



## tslesicki (Oct 10, 2010)

Great! Can't wait for the release!

T.


----------



## gmet (Oct 11, 2010)

dexterflex @ 11th October 2010 said:


> That looks awesome. Will this work with the Kontakt wordbuilder script as well?



Yep - that's the idea!


----------



## damstraversaz (Oct 11, 2010)

amazing ! the interface is very nice

damien


----------



## gmet (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: [Free Download] Multi Divisi Arranger Script Preview*

It may be a while before I finish so I thought I would give you a free preview of the choir divisi multi-script.

See first post.


----------



## damstraversaz (Oct 30, 2010)

Great ! I will try it as soon as possible. thanks a lot for sharing this one

damien


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks really interesting... very keen to hear how you go with the jazz / big band stuff, please keep us all posted!


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: [Free Script Preview] Multi Divisi Arranger*

Thanks for this new preview script. 
What have you got there Justin?.....a script factory :mrgreen: 
Seriously, your scripts are much appreciated. 
Please remind me where I can find your Paypal donate button. I'm sure your wife can do with some more flowers as compensation for your hours spent on Kontakt scripts.


----------



## gmet (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: [Free Script Preview] Multi Divisi Arranger*



DynamicK @ 31st October 2010 said:


> What have you got there Justin?.....a script factory :mrgreen:


Thanks for the compliments!



> Please remind me where I can find your Paypal donate button. I'm sure your wife can do with some more flowers as compensation for your hours spent on Kontakt scripts.


Thanks for asking; despite 100s of downloads of the last few scripts, this will be a first which is why I don't bother putting up the info anymore!



> If you wish to make a small voluntary donation in consideration of the time spent working on this then please use PayPal and my email: justin_matthews(at)hotmail.com. This will enable me to treat my wife and kids and make up for the recent severe lack of 'Dad time'!!


Regards,

Justin


----------



## mickeyl (May 24, 2016)

Is this still available for download? I can't find it on your site.


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 24, 2016)

Unfortunately not Mickey; I got strongly advised to remove it due to potential legal action!


----------



## vicontrolu (May 24, 2016)

Actually..is there any proper divisi script anywhere? Intuition by Greg seems to never see the light.


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 24, 2016)

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-divisi-scripts.25222/


----------

